# Entourage Marathon on HBO 12/31 to 1/1



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

All 12 Episodes from Season 3 of Entourage will be run in order on HBO and HBO-HD.

Starts 10:30 PM EST on 12/31 and runs through 4:30 AM EST on 1/1.


----------



## pearlz (Dec 24, 2006)

since i've seen all of season 3 so far, i'm thinking this sounds like a lot more fun.

search for new years nation on blogspot.

some type of "Live Like Vinny Chase" program for lucky viewers. could be pretty damn cool to win.


----------

